# Cub Cadet XT2 GX54D vs John Deere E180 - Snowblowing & Mowing



## Kelly Aulenback (Jul 15, 2017)

I am hoping someone’s knowledge/personal experience can help me out here. I want a lawn tractor capable of snow blowing and mowing (that’s it). The driveway is about 350ft paved that is relatively flat and a couple curves, and the yard is slightly hilly. I do t want to spend $5000 and end up having something that bugs down and won’t blow the snow or slips constantly and won’t work. I plan on weights and chains as well but can’t decide on the Cub or the Deere. The Cub has differential lock which should help (or will it?) and a three stage vs two stage blower, but the tractors are relatively the same in HP, chassis and weight. I know Deere is suppose to be the best (to most) and I’m not sure about the Cub but they have great reviews. Can anybody help tell me why I should get one vs the other or have any personal experiences with either they can share? Thanks everyone


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I guess you didn’t like any the responses in the other thread?

I wouldn’t say that Deere is the best; it certainly tends to be the most expensive. 

Anything in the 20-22hp range is going to have enough power. Torque is going to be you key measure of performance, which a diesel will beat a gasser hands down. But diesels are going to cost more. 

At $5,000 for a new machine, you’re not quite into the class that is going to handle what you need. My criteria when shopping around was, a diesel with shaft driven mower and blower. 

I looked at Deere’s, Cubs, Masseys, and Kubotas, and the Kubota won out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Kelly Aulenback (Jul 15, 2017)

It's not that I didn't like the responses, I just have a hard time justifying $12,000 to buy a snowblower that also mows my lawn, so I am attempting to see if going with something more in line with what I truly want to spend will work. I am afraid to do it, but I am also really concerned about spending $12,000 as well.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I understand. There’s a trade-off though. Something cheaper will do the job, but not as well, and it will break more frequently. I think your best bet will be to buy something used for as cheap as you can find, and just run it until it dies. You might get lucky and it will last you 2 or 3 years, but it might also crap out the first season. In my case, I need the equipment to work when I need it to - no option to be down for a couple days waiting on repairs. I regularly see light duty Deeres for sale between $1k and $3k with relatively low hours with a blower and mower deck. These are all gas models and have belt-driven attachments. Moving snow would be the biggest challenge with these - I would make sure I have a few extra belts on hand and do a couple practice runs swapping them out in the good weather so you’re prepared when the snow comes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess the question to ask you Kelly, is what is the dollar amount that you are willing to spend. That point at which you say to yourself "Okay, I can open my wallet and pull this much out of it". It sounds like that number is $5,000? If that's the case, then are you looking for something new with a warranty, or are you willing to buy something used at the amount you feel comfy with. Personally, I'd go used to a point. In my area, the human race is all about sucking the last vestiges of marrow from the bones when it comes to getting top dollar, they lie about things wrong and so on. So for me, I bought one tractor new from the dealer, the other was bought used for a damn good deal, but I had to travel 3 1/2 hours to get it. I'd start hitting dealers looking at either new or used. Sometimes, these machines are like cars where they get traded off because it's a couple years old now, has some scratches on it, or it doesn't fulfill the needs anymore. My Kubota BX was a trade in because the guy liked new paint. I wound up with a sweet machine for $8,000. For the $5,000....? you have, a person could do well looking at used. New, you are going to be fairly roped off.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The Husqvarna GT52XLS I traded in was a beast. I towed a 450lb trailcutter through 8 to 9 ft tall grass, and brush very easily. I just needed a zero for my lawn business is the only reason I traded it. The hydro g730 it had was very strong it had a 24 hp Kawasaki it could be fitted with weights, and attachments such as a snowthrower. It was $3450 with tax, and delivery. If you want to sacrifice a little speed you can get the tuff torque rearend, and it has posi lock on it. The other plus I liked is it had a fabricated steel mower deck like a zero turn mower.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

A little cheaper with the briggs endurance engine.

https://sleequipment.com/husqvarna-...MIx6f9mJbt2gIVRT0MCh2JIguiEAQYASABEgKlRfD_BwE


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are not going to get a belt driven hydrostatic transmission that will stand up to 350 feet of snow above a skif in a driveway in a box store low end consumer machine. Go sit down and have a serious conversation with a John Deere dealer, and a Cub dealer. 

Better yet, talk to a Kubota or LS dealer. Tell them exactly what you expect in the way of performance and how long you want to be out in inclement weather fiddling around trying to remove snow with a teaspoon.

Being to the point will get you to a manageable finish line. Working from a dollar goal will only result in frustration unless you consider low hour used iron.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Diesel, or gas. I would go with something with a diesel engine for better low end torque.


----------

